# Miles' 2010 road to the British Final



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooo, Ive had a fairly good off season so far with the exception of my torn quad (right vastus medialis). Had an ultra sound scan that showed a tear but has healed well but at the moment, and for the past 8 weeks nearly it hasnt been firing at all and has atrophied BADLY. But now i know that the sheath and tendons are intact so three more weeks of careful training and then hit it hard again.

I weighed myself today and was surprised to be 259lbs, I have spent the off season focussing on staying lean and thought I weighed more like 252lbs. Im going to start dieting in 8 weeks and I will be adding some cardio now to drop my weight to a level whereI will only need to lose a comfortable 2lbs a week.

I took a few pics today...


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

good luck mate and sorry to read about the quad tear

i'm all about clean bulking!!!

you dont seem to have gained much fat..good job


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im pleased ure starting this mate and you look great.

any chance of kicking things of with how ure diet has been in the off season? food choices and cals etc.

james l helping u with prep again?

feel you about the leg i have a bad quad aint trained legs for 5 weeks and im 4 weeks out currengtly. nightmare


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

banging physque mate, carrying tht weight v well....looked v well the other day wen i saw u, shame about quad tear as upper body still slightly dominated ur legs....nuffin tht wont b corrected after a few years competing and winning  , best of luck for this


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ill check fat on calipers but only came out as 10.4 last time. Only reading over 5-6mm is subscap.

Hey pete lookin good in pics mate, hell of a change! Yeah I am workin with James again this year, my diet has been clean consistin of oats potatoes chicken and eggs and nothin special really. Aimin for about 450carbs and 450-500protein daily.

Jordan, u are right legs were main goal but luckily deadliftin has added some mass and up to 275k now too which i was happy with. Look, all i can do now is give the usual 100% and be as good as I can be, which I will. I know that my biggest strength comes out during my prep and that is that from day 1 the plan will be followed to the letter and I know Ill be shredded so all I have to think about is what I need to improve for October. Thats not meant to sound smug but I know that even if i wa doing 3+hrs cardio again to get in that condidion, I wont miss a minute of it.

After speaking to James last night Ive just woken up this mornin with my mind made up an feeling positive!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers mate appreciated. ure drive and determination during ure last prep to get that awesome condition is something i took to heart and have tried to copy.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats a cool thing to hear! Well looks like it is working so keep it up. Havent been on here for ages, when you competing? Have they sorted out being able to post vids on here yet in journals??


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck with this journey m8 should be a interesting one


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Will be following this one, always a good read.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all the best miles

how you tear the quad?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

No idea, thats the prob, never felt it go, never hurt after!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> Thats a cool thing to hear! Well looks like it is working so keep it up. Havent been on here for ages, when you competing? Have they sorted out being able to post vids on here yet in journals??


4 weeks today mate, nabba north first timers


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Just did bf, 12% off to do cardio will be back at ten in a couple of weeks. Gonna aim for 10% at 252lbs


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweeeet!! I'll be following this again mate. Was good to meet you last weekend briefly.

Looking huge in the pictures, your chest is looking thick as hell. Good luck man.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

miles what readings do you take for bf with calipers if you do it by ureself and what calc do you use?


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Best of luck Miles....saw you win at the Hercules last year...awesome condition!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Cheers guys ill be shredded again too  get the full 16 weeks with james this year too so will carry more size thru too.

I just do bi tri sub and sup, and use a calculator online,just rough guide but got my calipers that measure to .2 of a ml. New toy for working with my MMA lot


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Great look in those pics! Best of luck with the next few weeks.


----------



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking good mate. Best of luck with the prep.

Signed up - will be another interesting read


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good luck Miles!


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Miles, saw you at the portsmouth last Sunday at the bar whilst i was grabbing a pint. Your looking in good nick mate and carrying mass very well. Good luck with this prep, i'll be following & watching at the finals. Dan


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Last week I got in quite a bit of cardio in and tightened up a bit, all my fat is being held on my back 3ml biceps, 4.8ml triceps, 5.8 on suprailliac, and....... 15+mm subscapular, really ****es me off cos from the front I look in really good condition but i know I have to drop 1.5-2% before comp diet.

I bought a Neuro Track muscle stim to do the rehab on my knee 3x daily rather than twice a week and slowly the tone is improving and the divet appears to be reducing. I trained quads today and quads are fooked for 3rd week running now. 20 reps, strip sets drop sets and mild weights until the muscle is big enough to control the medial tracking element of my patella, so I have to train smart and however soul destroying it is, it has to be done. Im also just glad to be training and its the first time in a year that ive been able to squat, first time ever that I can squat narrow and do walking lunges without my knees killing me.


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

best of luck mate.looking awesome in the avi pic:thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Saw you at Nabba West I think and didnt have chance to say hi but looks as though the injury hasnt hindered your size mate.

Good luck


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks mate, top of quads have somehow come on but its mass around my knees that is seriously lacking, but 5 months is a long time and Ill get them as good as possible in that time! looked really good at the South Coast guess ill see you at the finals if not before!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If you can handle them then do a super set of leg extensions and hacks

This has helped my sweep massively and you can feel it working, the two exercises I feel work the lower quad towards the knee if you keep the weight at around 60% of max and rep out and use a full ROM. Especially with Hacks as if you go just below 90 degrees the immediate rising tension is on the knee area.

But you may not be able to do that with your injury.

One exercise I've found that doesnt give me knee problems (I have had a few injuries) is machine lunges on smith machine. You have to step backward on the smith into the lunge and if you do a full stretch you can feel the exercise working around the lower legs on the first part of the movement.

Again I dont know the extent of your injury.

Good luck with your recovery


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks tom Ill give it a try, with the hack squats is that with a relatively narrow foot position? With that super set is it just to failure on each exercise on each set??

What are peoples thoughts on training a focus bodypart twice a week? I just feel that hi intensity with less weight is hammering my legs but recovery wise I feel like I could go again as Im never training super heavy cos of my knees


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

miles2345 said:


> thanks tom Ill give it a try, with the hack squats is that with a relatively narrow foot position? With that super set is it just to failure on each exercise on each set??
> 
> What are peoples thoughts on training a focus bodypart twice a week? I just feel that hi intensity with less weight is hammering my legs but recovery wise I feel like I could go again as Im never training super heavy cos of my knees


I do 20 reps on extension and 10 o Hacks. I use a wide foot position as this places higher emphasis on the adductors and so helps towards the illusion of bigger sweep on the inside.

Miles if you can then come to Bristol for a day of leg training and Ill show you how a leg workout with less weight can be just as effective if not better than heavy weight. My legs have grown more in the last year of doing volume training than they ever did with heavy weight.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi Miles - Enjoyed your journal last year and really looking forward to following this one, sorry to hear about the leg, hope you recover soon and best wishes with the prep.

Hope you don't mind but i noticed you on FB via James L , had a quick look at your pics and the ones of your Dad's 12week transformation are amazing, no wonder you are proud of him mate.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

so just checked fat after a contest strict week and got down to 11.2% at 255-6lbs got 2.5 ml off of my back and fractions off the others. Plan to get around 10.5% as requested by James and then hopefully ill be in a much stronger position to start a pre contest than I have ever been before and fingers crossed I'll be facing much shorter stints on the stair climber and holding a LOT more muscle through the diet! Just want to get started and leg is definitely better again today!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah Tom that would be great, Im training with Lyndsay this week and I was going to come up to train deads with Gary next week on the Friday, but could I come up at the start of next week or the week after, I usually train quads on a monday??


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

hertderg said:


> Hi Miles - Enjoyed your journal last year and really looking forward to following this one, sorry to hear about the leg, hope you recover soon and best wishes with the prep.
> 
> Hope you don't mind but i noticed you on FB via James L , had a quick look at your pics and the ones of your Dad's 12week transformation are amazing, no wonder you are proud of him mate.


cheers mate, yeah he did exactly what I asked and more towards the end and got what he deserved and put 80 younger people to shame!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I was sitting next to you in exeter HUGE!!! :thumb:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

bloody hell mate, tall but not half as thick as you! they were some big old arms!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> bloody hell mate, tall but not half as thick as you! they were some big old arms!


 I dont know about that mate i felt quite skinny sitting next to you!! Your little boy was great, i said to my wife imagine what our son would be like he would have terrorised the place! He had the posing down to a tee will he be advising you on your next routine? :lol: But once again mate HUGE!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

miles2345 said:


> Yeah Tom that would be great, Im training with Lyndsay this week and I was going to come up to train deads with Gary next week on the Friday, but could I come up at the start of next week or the week after, I usually train quads on a monday??


Ive replied to your PM mate

Yes lets get some Quaddage on monday that sounds good.

We can get a video for the non believers of my 100 rep sets on leg press. :lol: :lol:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah he knows every compulsory pose n a few of his own, he's only just 2, but spent months after the hercules puttin the show dvd on when he woke up and copying it in his nappy. On my FB there are pics of him doing posin on yhe bed in front of mirror  ill put them on here.

Sounds good Tom makes my 40 reps on 9 a side sound measly!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Abs n thigh


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

miles2345 said:


>


LOL! Too cute mate, defo daddies little boy!

Good luck with the prep, you looked awesome at the Herc, sure you'll do well at the brits


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

That is too cute Miles


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Haha he is cute, we left west britain and he kept sayin more posin daddy all the way home. He was stood on a chair trying to copy routines.

I am 100% focussed on placing well condition isn't a worry for me as it comes with my consistency with James' plan. that allows me to give everything to the diet and bringing up injured parts between now and then


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Good luck with your prep Miles, i remember seeing you at Pompy winning as a Junior you have made some awesome gains since then.

I have to pre warn you, Tom's high volume workout is not to be taken lightly! i struggled to walk for a good week after it!

People see me doing 50rep sets on leg press at my gym and make stupid comments only one has took me up on the challenge of leg training and guess what.......was whinging like a girl by our 3rd set! oh yea lactic acid!

All the best Pal!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

My legs are in bits i did so many strip sets, not sure bout total reps but not sure how many in total, ill go till im sick if needs be but with legs like his im not underestimating it, trust me!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I had my MRI scan in Cardiff today and saw the consultant who reconstructed my knee in 2004. I have torn cartillage under the patella and on the medial meniscus. Unfortunately he is on annual leave next week but will be performing keyhole surgery on Friday 11th to trim and tidy up the joint.

It will leave me doing very light recovery work for 4-6 weeks before building it back up, but I have decided after talking to J that I am going to start as planned on 21st June (10 days post op) as I will be able to walk on the tradmill at least for cardio to start with, an elaborate ploy to buy time off the stair climber this it not!!!! After 6 weeks then I will decide with James whether things are progressing and improving quick enough to continue.

I think this is the best I can do really I am not prepared to throw in the towel, however I do know the size of the task at hand as I am not prepared to turn up for the sympathy clap of "he's done well considering", I will only be continuing if Im back on track to place.

Post op I will post some very honest pics of my legs and where I will be starting from and I hope to make it a huge transformation to get back to where I need to be over a very hard 18 weeks that will follow

I think this will be one of the most interesting periods of any of my jounals due to the uncertainty involved with regards to where this will end up, but I intend to look back on this in 5 months time and think "what an achievement" and I am going to give everything to try and make that happen


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is good news or not but i guess it is as your getting it sorted.

Hope everything goes well mate and i'm sure with the determination you have you will make it to that stage shredded no matter what you have to do to get there.

Good luck as always mate


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well its good that its getting sorted but a ball ache that it has happened!! I will be shredded I'll make sure of that. Its balance that is the MASSIVE issue now. As many quad sessions as I can sensibly do between now and the 11th to get some stimulus and torn quad is begining to show slight improvement.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Saw James yesterday, had a good shoulder session and got my diet and training plan in place. He thought i looked better than I did and that legs werent as bad as I thought. In the end I left even more motivated than when I got there and in 5 days time I'll be in and out of hospital with ten days to rest my knee before my prep and diet starts on the 21st. Bizzarly, I have ended up more driven than I have ever been to make this work and achieve what I set out to achieve when I started 3 years ago!!

Can't wait to start and it cant come quick enough!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

All the best with this mate.

I've always liked your physique (in a non gay way...ahh, who am I kidding!? :lol: ) so look forward to final result.

Good luck pal.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Best of luck Miles.

As I said everything happens for a reason mate. Look at Dorian he had a severe muscle tear just 8 weeks out from the Olympia and went on to win. You CAN succeed and WILL be bringing the best you ever have done. Just stay positive, listen to me (LOL) and you'll be as you would say in the SW....'Sweet!'

J


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Always do mate, you say, I do, nice easy formula I find  Way I see it is it will hopefully give me my first 14 weeks of sustained hard leg training that I can remember for a very long time. You have the plan in mind and I have the work ethic and bloody single-mindedness to make sure it works the way you see it. 12 days and and its time to smash it!

(I dont think I ever say sweet  )


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

So when is it your getting the surgery miles

injury sounds abit nasty like


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

tomorrow, nothing major torn cartillage behind patella should be simple and quick recovery


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello mate, only just seen this for some reason but looking forward to following it.

Starting pics look awesome dude, what a great position you are in to do some damage at the finals. If you look like that before you have started im scared to see how shredded you will end up at the end!

I wish I bloody stayed lean like that!!!! lol

Abs a freakily deep cut still and chest is looking good so some good off season work there.

All the best mate


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Home from op, feels good, can walk on it, although rolling around over night will make it feel stiffer tomo. I have ten days off and not training. All my powers of recouperation are being allowed to work on my knee.

I have a pretty cool dvd of the op too. One pretty cool gadget that I particularly liked!!

I am now where I wanted to be, op done, recovering and all my focus is now on the Finals. He said my quad was repairing really well, he tidied all the joint surfaces and repaired all the cartillage.

I couldnt believe how my day started, 2 mins after leaving the house some bird SMASHED into my car in traffic and gave me n lou whiplash. Lou went to hosp and i had to get a lift to cardiff 2 hours before I was due there!! My mate Sam, who I can't thank enough, cancelled all his PT clients on the spot and drove me up. Got there at 1245, in at 2, woke up at 315 and was in the Sizzles eating a 16oz rump steak at 630. But my neck is wrecking!!

17 weeks til the comp n ill take some honest leg pics and post them with another set in 6 weeks.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

All the best with the recovery Miles..I am sure you will make a speedy recovery and be back on track very soon, looking fantstic in your latest pics..stay strong all the best.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Cannot believe how little swelling there is in my knee!! Barely looks any different to my left knee. Did a great job of minimising trauma like he said he'd try to do, baring in mind the constraints of my prep dates.

Even better in 5-6 weeks time he is giving me a steroid injection in my knees to help me cope with what I need to do in my prep.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

48 hours on next to no swelling, although internally I can feel that there is inflamation to go down and the upper lateral part of my knee has a pocket of fluid but I can walk properly up and down stairs and feel much better now the anaesthetic is out of my system. Came over all clammy and queezy last night but went to bed and slept it off.

I am having the next 7 days off training and work to give all my energy to healing my knee I am hoping realistically by the end of the week of the 28th I'll get a quad session in but between then I plan to go through the movements with no weight and see how the knee responds.

The pill reminder app on the Iphone is very useful, havent missed one yet, haha. Lou is taking pics of my legs and hiding them on my comp tonight, not interested in looking at them at the mo but will post them after some sustained training and once I see an improvement


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Movement nearly totally back, swelling gone, so all on track


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good to hear the recovery is going well Miles.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Diet started today, did half hour beach walk but knee is a bit sore, gonna have to try bike n treadmill tomo but stair climber is a no go for now, tried it earlier and sore behind the patella.

After ten days off was good to train today, whilst i cant train quads ill take tris and bis from chest and back sessions and keep an arms day. I do feel like ill be able to train hams though this week.

I ended up starting my prep heavier than planned I put on 5 bad lbs last week as my closest friend suffered the most tragic loss and in being there for him, my diet went out the window, so this week ill do extra to get where i need to be


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

End of first week and down to 254, -3lbs, first time ive done a diet and not lost a ridiculous amount in first week so thats good.

Managed 15 mins at end of week on stair climber but twinged knee but extra 20 after training today was fine so aiming for as close to a full week as poss.

Knee is mych better, hammered hams n calves and got a response out of my recovering quad on leg ext way ahead of schedule so that is a major positive that I wasnt expecting so soon


----------

